# paratyphoid/ salmonellosis treatment



## flaviualin (Mar 6, 2012)

hi! my name is flaviu. there is a salmonella infection in my entire pigeon loft; only 5 pigeons present the symptoms of wing boils, but 3 of them recovered perfectly without any treatment and two of them are under individual treatment. the vets and the fanciers say that I have to eliminate all the sick birds because even if they are totally recovered, they will remain carriers and continue to emit infected droppings as long as they live. I don’t want to eliminate the sick pigeons, mostly because one of them it’s from a very good family (almost every bird in this family confirmed by results a very good bloodline!). another problem is that people say that after I will make the antibiotic treatment and the vaccination, every year that follows I will have to do the vaccine, otherwise the salmonellosis is back… so there will be a vicious circle. please tell what do you think about it, what should I do!?! my intention is to treat all my pigeons with antibiotic, an individual treatment for those who show the wings boils and disinfecting the entire area with virkon, but not the vaccination!... and no pigeon out!
thank you much!


----------



## jondove (Nov 17, 2011)

Hello Flaviu, welcome to the forum.

While I'm not an expert on this matter, I just happened to read this about enrofloxacin (baytril) the other day (I believe that is the antibiotic you are using too)



> It is the only drug shown to prevent recurrence of shedding in most cases of salmonella infection [...] We assume that this means the carrier state has been eliminated in these birds.


This is a pigeon friendly forum and I also wanted to say I like your attitude towards your pigeons and the fact that you intend to help each and every one of them, no matter how sick they are. Not many fanciers will do that. 

I'm sure other more experienced members will be able to help with your problem but I think it would be better if we knew more details about the treatment you are giving your pigeons, also are you absolutely sure it's salmonellosis, what are the exact symptoms, did you ask a vet's advice and so on. The more details the better.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

I agree with jondove - I have had an avian vet tell me the same about Baytril. A couple of pigeon books, in fact, suggest that Baytril should be used for little else but Paratyphoid (to avoid bacteria developing resistance to it because it's been used too often for other things).

Wing boils are certainly symptomatic of it, as are swollen leg joints. Glad the three healed well, as even with antibiotics the swellings do not always go completely (even though the infection has been eliminated).

I'd say it could be important to find out how they got Paratyphoid. We know that it can be transmitted by food/water contaminated by mice. However, Salmonella is pretty well 'resident' bacteria in manageable levels in many pigeons anyway, and it's stress or other illness overwhelming the immune system that can trigger the actual Salmonellosis (Paratyphoid).

There's no reason why it should happen again every year, if the causes of it can be found and removed. I have read opinions that vaccination is not particularly effective for Paratyphoid, but it's worth checking that out on the web.


----------



## flaviualin (Mar 6, 2012)

thank you, walter and john! I began breeding pigeons in the fall of 2010, a few youngsters in the beginning. in 2011, all year around, I bought pigeons from different fanciers, so now I understand why it’s called “the begginer’s mistake” to buy from to many different places! I “studied” a lot of websites from western europe and I try to make a clear picture of this problem; I think the best for me and my pigeons it’s to do the treatment, clean everything around and keep it that way with quarantine for every new bird… but I need the specialist’s advice!
I asked the vet advice, but here is no specialist in pigeon’s problems, so the answer was “general”. I visited a few old fanciers because they fought against a lot of problems, they have experience in this, but also 2-3 opinions… so, that’s why I’m here .
I forgot to tell you that my results are from the lab of the university of veterinary medicine from my town, here in romania; so, for sure, it’s salmonella. the symptoms are the wing boils (4 of them) and one with the swelling in the leg joints (this one had a treatment with enrofloxacin and now it’s “brand new”); they had weight loss and greenish and watery droppings. the treatment for now it’s florfenicol, so I hope this will be the end of my problem . 
again, thank you!


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

My birds were healthy for 2 years until I took two to a show last fall. I had 3 of my 6 come down with symptoms of paratyphoid. The worst died but it was when we were away and I think she was not eating sufficiently on her own. The two others were really bad. After Baytril 14 days they seem to be 100% cured. Don't forget to follow with a probiotic after your treatment regime has ended and don't stop treating early even if they look better. Treat the full amount of time. Keep your loft etc. clean too of course. Good luck!


----------



## Danny Xiong (Nov 25, 2013)

When u guys said, Baytril...can it be the liquid or jus the tablet...how does it work?? Kuz I do have a bottle of Baytril that's for cattle, can I use that to my birds but n smaller amount as n unit??? If anyone could help, that would be great...THNX!!


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello D. I want to add that a preventative for parathypoid/salmonella is to deworm them.
Baytril for cattle? What is the concentration of bottle?


----------



## Danny Xiong (Nov 25, 2013)

All I know is that's it's an 100mg/ml


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

So it's a 10% solution.

Hamlet: I don't see the connection between worms and paratyphoid. Wormers don't kill bacteria.


----------



## Danny Xiong (Nov 25, 2013)

Ok...thnx!!


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello John D. I am trying to say prevention. Because the salmonella starts from the intestines where the worms live and destroy. I have read this from the net: I believe from DR. Walker of AU. Thanks. 
Now, back to the dosage for Danny. So far i found three drops in the throat, 2 times a day. 
For how many days? : very important. 10 days.
Must follow after the antibiotic course, with a course of probiotic: which one?
Many thanks.


----------

